# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Ραδιο-πικαπ Rising

## papkir

καλησπερα , μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει να βρω που πανε οι καλωδιωσεις στο παραπανω πικαπ 
η αν εχει καποιος καποια φωτο απο ενα ιδιο !
το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα ειναι απο φιλο , για να θυμηθει τα " νιατα" του , προσπαθω να το φτιαξω 
 οταν το πρωτοανοιξα ηταν αρκετα μπερδεμενα γιατι καποιος παλαιοτερα το εκανε ναλειτουργει με ρευμα , τοποθετωντας μεσα μετασχηματιστη και ανορθωση , αλλα αλλαξε τις καλωδιωσεις , καποιες ηταν και κομενες
ευτυχως μεσα υπηρχει το σχηματικο αλλα δυσκολευομαι να βγαλω ακρη
ευχαριστω

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλημερα, απλα τις  μπαταριες τις αντικατεστισε με το μετασχηματηστη ανορθοση πηκνωτη. λογικα πρεπει να πηγαινουν στο  +   -   τον μπαταριων  και πουθενα αλου  ,εαν δουλευε και με το μ/τ το μηχανημα ,(πολυ ωραιο ειχα ενα παρομειο νασιοναλ)θα δουλευει και οταν αφερεσεις το μ/τ περιμενουμε λεπτομερειες.

----------

papkir (29-07-14)

----------


## papkir

φιλε νεκταριε , δεν ειναι μονο η τροφοδοσια το προβλημα . αλλα υπηρχαν και αλλαγμενα και κομενα καλωδια , ειναι γενικα γριφος , γι αυτο ζητησα βοηθεια , το μηχανημα δεν δουλευε

----------


## Papas00zas

Οι φωτο ειναι θολες....ξαναβαλτες αλλα τραβα τες ειτε με σταθερο χερι ειτε με καλο φωτισμο.  
Όοσ για το σχεδιο; Παρτο μια καλη φωτογραφια και φωτοτυπησε τη σε μεγεθυνση να απλωσει να τα δεις ολα

----------

papkir (30-07-14)

----------

